
We have too many passwords. We only need one trusted, strong online identity - transitorykris
https://www.recode.net/2017/3/21/14986282/trusted-single-online-identity-security-biometrics-security-gonser
======
Frenchgeek
"Can you imagine carrying 295 driver’s licenses? Of course not — so why is it
okay in the digital world?"

Because someone can't get ownership of all my stuff simply by stealing a
driver's licence. And stealing a driver's licence is harder than exploiting a
security bug.

